# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Giúp hoàn thiện code bản auto TGHM

## vanvuive

bộ nguồn dưới này đc viết bởi anh MeoKhung1980 bên 4rum csth. Rất tiếc là anh ấy đã nghỉ game gần 2 năm rồi nên cũng ko giúp đc j nhìu, 


Có ai học về visual basic thì giúp mình hoàn chỉnh bộ nguồn này với.

http://www.mediafire.com/?odem0gb6mc7pyue

Mình dùng source code của anh MeoKhung1980 để mò mẫm (mình ko biết tí j về Visual Basic @@), mình cho Start Debugging thì hiện ra đc cái giao diện bản auto nhưng *ko truy cập đc thông tin nhân vật* => nguyên nhân thì mình lờ tờ mờ đoán là do TGHM đổi offset j đó rùi (ko chắc lém).

Khi đóng giao diện auto, đóng thì nó ko cho, nó lại hiện ra bảng báo lỗi này



Báo lỗi từ code là đây:



Bấm Continue thì giao diện vẫn đó, tắt đi thì lại hiện ra bảng báo lỗi, bấm QUIT mấy lần liên tục thì bảng báo lỗi mới mất

Có bạn nào pro hoặc exp làm auto thì chỉ cho mình cách khắc phục lỗi dùm(TT)

----------

